# Went Camping This Past Weekend



## Thom02099 (Sep 28, 2013)

Figured I'd get another trip in this year, but where to go? I'm in northern Colorado, the areas to the west of me where I usually go were all devastated by the floods in September. Estes Park not accessible, Poudre Canyon not accessible, in fact, nothing accessible from Denver north to Fort Collins. Sooooo...a trip to Wyoming seemed in order!

Hooked up the Outback to the Tahoe and took off for Laramie WY. Stayed in the KOA there, right off I-80. OK park, but very noisy from the highway. And W I N D Y ! ! ! If you've been to Laramie, ya know what I'm talking about! Didn't spend a whole lot of time in the trailer. Decided to head off into the mountains west of Laramie...actually, west of Centennial, in the Snowy Range. While temps were in the low 70s in Laramie, was barely able to crack 50 at the top of Snowy Range Pass at 11000+ feet. Winds howling up there, 40-50mph gusts, so didn't get to spend too much time out of the Tahoe. Usually like to go hiking, but just too darned cold!

Good thing we went this past weekend...by the looks of things this coming Friday, Laramie is gonna get a goodly snow! Forecast calling for 12+ inches of snow! A bit too cold and snowy to be in the Outback!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

The DW has a cousin in Laramie so we are familiar with the KOA there. Agree that the wind and road noise can be pesky. You were brave to try the Snowy Mts. They can be rather unforgiving this time of year.


----------

